# How do I tell when my tank cycle is over?



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

Have some brown on my glass and all that is in my tank is some live rock with lights a heater and circulation? when should I add my clean up crew?how do i determine when i can add fish and corals?:-?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The algae is a diatom bloom, IMHO. That will represent the end of your cycle. It's now time to add your CUC.


----------



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for great answer it is always nice to be sure


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what are your parameters?


----------



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

*what do you think*

My calcium is about 420-440 ppm and i havent gotten the supplies to test the other params so i about a week or so i should have the equipment and will updat the thread. i am on a very tight budget so i wanted to know what anyone thought of my ebay $95 RO/DI. also any good websites that have some resonable prices on powerheads, supplaments, and any other equpment. what i do know is that i will need a TDS meter so any good sites to buy one of those for pretty cheap would be great. thanks 1F2F for all the help i really apreciate it.:-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the only way to tell if its good is to use a TDS meter. i got an inline one that reads in and out from a group buy from my local reefing club.


----------



## Jake258 (Jun 30, 2009)

my parameters are really good, PH - 8.4, ammonia - 0, nitrite - 0, nitrate - 0, KH - 10, phosphate - 0. i added some turbo snails and blue legged hermit crabs.


----------

